# wedding insurance



## money_penny (30 Dec 2008)

Is it really worth getting wedding insurance? we have already paid down a deposit for our hotel. Would insurance cover hotel or other vendors going bust before the big day?


----------



## bren1916 (31 Dec 2008)

What's the chances of your hotel going bust before the wedding?
Don't see any reason to take out insurance other than on himself not turning up!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (31 Dec 2008)

Chances of a hotel going bust is much higher than ever before.
A number of hotels have gone to the wall recently.

No harm checking out what the premium would cost you.


----------



## Susanna (31 Dec 2008)

Do take it out, you never know what might happen, death of a relative, illness etc


----------



## Bob_tg (31 Dec 2008)

Susanna said:


> Do take it out


 
That advice is not useful as we do not yet know what the insurance will cost you.

Your decision should be dependent on the cost of the insurance versus the risk of something going wrong.  As PaddyBloggit says, 'no harm in checking out what the premium would cost you'.


----------



## mathepac (31 Dec 2008)

Bob_tg said:


> ...  As PaddyBloggit says, 'no harm in checking out what the premium would cost you'.


and what the T&C's are. I doubt it would cover eventualities like the hotel, florist, dressmaker or photographer going bust.


----------



## bren1916 (9 Jan 2009)

The hotel will only take the deposit before the day itself so you'll be insuring your deposit?
I'd be a lot more worried about the event and consequences of something unforseen happening that about a few hundred euro...


----------



## Louth Video (14 Feb 2009)

Hey Money Penny


I think you've gotten some clever advice earlier in this post, when it was suggested that wedding insurance is going to become almost a necessity during the current recession, especialy with the number of Hotel Closures.
But take this idea even further; what if your Photographer ( or heaven forbid - Your Videographer ) either goes bust or fails to provide a finished Album or Wedding Video..... at leat the insurance will allow you to Retake the photos or video, at no extra expense to you . What if the Dress Hire gets damaged, or your Presents are Stolen ? 



There are a number of wedding insurance companies offering this type of cover from 69 to 199 euro. It seems very good value if you compare it to the peace of mind, the only time we ever Want insurance is when we NEED it. A little research into the level of cover that is available turned up a very interesting array of options....


I have no vested interest in the insurance market, nor do I sell it. But I have seen some disasters occuring in the past 30 years that I have been recording wedding videos in Co Louth.


These links may help you to decide  http://www.weddinginsurance.ie/compare_cover.asp
http://www.irishweddinginsurance.ie/pages/covercomparison.html


Best of luck in your search

Gerry Duffy


----------



## shopgirl (14 Feb 2009)

Also look at bhpinsurance.ie


----------



## N&C (19 Feb 2009)

Getting married in August and took Wedding Insurance out about two weeks ago.  Best plan i could find was €200 which under failure of suppliers covers up to €7000. We have already paid €2000 of a deposit to hotel and 50% due in few months so wanted to make sure that was safe! As a previous post said though you also have to think about the small businesses that may struggle in these times. I know we have paid a lot of deposits to different suppliers so I am glad that this is covered.  It also includes honeymoon.  The peace of mind is worth the €200 in my opinion.


----------

